# Subs/side walk guys needed in Dayton, OH area



## Swordfish3081 (Aug 12, 2010)

Looking for subs and sidewalk guys for some of my big lots in the Dayton, OH area. Dont get on here to much so if interested please email me at [email protected] with your contact info, brief description of your availability, and equipment. Looking to fill asap. Thanks!!


----------

